# Chevy Volt Gen 2 Battery



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

mayes8229 said:


> These are configured differently from the gen 1 modules. That was a little bit of a surprise to me, but it will work out better for my application anyway. Gen 2 batteries have three 16S3P modules and four 12S3P modules.


Yes, the Gen 2 modules are differently configured from the Gen 1, but that's not quite what they are. The Gen 1 battery is 96S3P, with modules of 18 cells (6S3P) and 36 cells (12S3P); the Gen 2 battery is 962P, with modules of 24 cells (12S2P) and 32 cells (16S2P). But yes, they are 12S and 16S. 

2016 Chevrolet Bolt Battery System

As with other common stacked pouch cell modules, there is one visible polymer frame per pair of cells.


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

Ah yes. 3P is a typo.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

As with Gen 1, the modules (7 for Gen 2, 9 for Gen 1) are mechanically linked into the three larger blocks that are clear in the photos. Many people leave these blocks intact, which is convenient if it works for packaging. In this case, the blocks are
12S + 12S = 24S (front)​12S + 16S = 28S (middle)​16S + (12S + 16S) = 44S (across the back)​and while their total length is probably nearly the same as the total of Gen 1 blocks, the length isn't distributed in quite the same way.


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

Mine are re-configured in 3 sets of 28S. The left-over 12S will likely end up being re-purposed as an accessory battery.

Gen 1 total module length seems to be about 4.5 in more than Gen 2. This is evident in the tighter packaging inside the assembly cover (much more air space on Gen 2).


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

Does anyone have the pinout for the Gen 2 BECM control connector? Looking for CAN pins and other control signals, not the balance connector pinout. So far all I know is power and ground.


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

In case anyone else needs them, here's the pinout for the BECM control signals. These came from the 2016 Chevy Volt factory service manual.



BECM X8ColorPinSignalRD/VT1​B+ (12V)2​BU/WH3​ACC Wake Serial Data #2WH/BU4​CAN Low #2BU/GY5​CAN High #2WH6​GMLAN-BU7​GMLAN+BU/GN8​High Voltage FaultVT/WH9​Run/Crank Ign 1 V+BU/BN10​HV MGMT COM ENBK11​GND12​13​WH14​GMLAN-BU15​GMLAN+16​


----------



## Delphin2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

mayes8229 said:


> In case anyone else needs them, here's the pinout for the BECM control signals. These came from the 2016 Chevy Volt factory service manual.
> 
> 
> 
> BECM X8ColorPinSignalRD/VT1​B+ (12V)2​BU/WH3​ACC Wake Serial Data #2WH/BU4​CAN Low #2BU/GY5​CAN High #2WH6​GMLAN-BU7​GMLAN+BU/GN8​High Voltage FaultVT/WH9​Run/Crank Ign 1 V+BU/BN10​HV MGMT COM ENBK11​GND12​13​WH14​GMLAN-BU15​GMLAN+16​


Is there any advancement with Volt Gen 2 data reading?
Do you have an understanding of what input contact, what output?
For example, on the ACC Wake Serial Data # 2 pin - do you need to apply 12 Volts to wake up the controller? Right?


----------



## EV-FAN (May 17, 2021)

I used a Gen 2 pack in my build. I kept the pack together and used the stock bulkhead. I had trouble tracking down coolant connectors for the gen 2. I know elsewhere on here there is a thread on the gen 1 packs using an o-ring boss fitting, but the outlet on gen 2 is not an oring boss fitting. I ended up lathing the stock bulkhead fitting and welding a separate fitting onto it. It worked good for me.


----------



## EV-FAN (May 17, 2021)




----------

